# check for fluid



## joe stroud (May 15, 2019)

where do you check the hydraulics fluid in a tt60a new holland


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Joe! First thing I'd advise is to get a manual for the tractor. Not for sure but have you looked over the rear of the tractor by the PTO and three point area?


----------



## greenfam (Nov 10, 2018)

I have the manual. The manual shows a picture of a dipstick at the rear of the tractor on what looks like the right side near the lift arm. The fill plug is the 7/8" plug the flat area on the floor between the seat and the steering wheel. I just got this tractor, so I am going to go an look now and will try to grab some pictures.

For those who are also looking for the fluid capacity "transmission and hydraulic oil" the manual says it is approximately 7.7 gallons (29 liters) for both the TT60A and TT75A. The specification is NH410B or API GL4, ISO 32/46.


----------



## greenfam (Nov 10, 2018)

Here are the pictures...they are exactly as described.


----------

